# Deciding on a registered name



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I like Sunfires Flying Head Over Heels


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I also like Sunfire's Flying Head Over Feels. Perhaps if the other choice was "Flipping the Bird" (LOL) I may have gone with that one instead!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

okay, it's official, Sunfire's Flying Head Over Heels. I just finished registering him.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I noticed the "Head over Heels" in your signature earlier and thought that it was very fitting! Good choice!!


----------

